# Modification Titre livres sur Ibooks



## bertol65 (6 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, je viens de passer 2h à modifier les titres de mes livres dans itunes et quand je synchronise sur mon ipad avec ibooks les modifications n'apparaissent pas !
Faut il faire ?
Merci.


----------



## fcb.log (6 Novembre 2013)

Avec quel format de livre ?


----------



## bertol65 (7 Novembre 2013)

En pdf.


----------

